# Help updating HDD firmware



## razaron (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the firmware I'm trying to update to but I don't understand the instructions. help please.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 18, 2011)

A 36.



This patch code is released in order to solve the compatibilty problem between SB850 chipset and
F3 + F3EG model.
This patch program works only to
F3     (HD323HJ / HD502HJ / HD503HI / HD103SJ / HD105SI)
F3EG (HD153WI / HD203WI)

[F/W Patch Procedure]
1. Please unzip attached file to Bootable media (USB,CD, Floppy...etc).
2. Please connect Target HDD to Primary / Mast.
3. Booting the system to DOS mode by bootable media.(which with this F/W flash program).
4. Please run " Patch ".
5. When FW Flash successfully message display , please Power Off system, to make F/W flash complete.

Note: Please do not warm boot(Ctrl+Alt+Delet , or push Reset button..etc) your PC during the
           F/W patch. Warm boot can make F/W Patch fail and make unexpected problem on HDD.



 just burn it to a cd ,go into bios set cd to boot first,While your doing that make sure the hd is on the primary master(in your case the ssd will be the primary) so it should be the first drive after the cd boots,I usually just leave the drive im updating connected and just disconnect the others by removing the power to them.when the cd boots to the preloaded dos prompt type patch, when that says it is done just turn the power button off wait a few secs and power on again.


----------



## razaron (Feb 18, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> just burn it to a cd ,go into bios set cd to boot first,While your doing that make sure the hd is on the primary master(in your case the ssd will be the primary) so it should be the first drive after the cd boots,I usually just leave the drive im updating connected and just disconnect the others by removing the power to them.when the cd boots to the preloaded dos prompt type patch, when that says it is done just turn the power button off wait a few secs and power on again.



I've done that but the cd doesn't boot. I just get the insert boot media message.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 19, 2011)

you use imgburn http://www.imgburn.com/ or Nero burn image?

Oh great that has no pre loaded dos try this tool http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=global&CttFileID=220644&CDCttType=SW&ModelType=N&ModelName=HD153WI&VPath=SW/201011/20101118113245515/ESTOOL301v.iso use this to boot to dos promp then select the cd with the firmware update.


----------



## razaron (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally done flashing. Here's an excellent guide for making a bootable flash drive.



H82LUZ73 said:


> you use imgburn http://www.imgburn.com/ or Nero burn image?
> 
> Oh great that has no pre loaded dos try this tool http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=global&CttFileID=220644&CDCttType=SW&ModelType=N&ModelName=HD153WI&VPath=SW/201011/20101118113245515/ESTOOL301v.iso use this to boot to dos promp then select the cd with the firmware update.



I ended up running out of CD's (only had 2).


----------

